

The Programmer's Folly: HeatMaps, CakePHP and "Best Practices" - harisenbon
http://blog.japanesetesting.com/2009/11/24/the-programmers-folly-simple-is-best/

======
herrym
[http://planetcakephp.org/aggregator/items/3793-the-
programme...](http://planetcakephp.org/aggregator/items/3793-the-
programmer’s-folly-simple-is-best)

------
dasil003
Anyone have a copy of the text? It won't load and I'm intrigued by the url
slug the-programmers-folly-simple-is-best.

~~~
harisenbon
Sorry about that, I'm rebooting the server right now. WordPress goes down so
much easier that I would have thought.

